# sapphere 6770 gpuz 5.3



## meran (May 25, 2011)

sapphere 6770 doesn't show any thing in gpuz


----------



## erocker (May 25, 2011)

Always post screenshots.


----------



## meran (May 25, 2011)

check it out


----------



## jzy20 (May 29, 2011)

Dataland hd6770 doesn't show any thing in gpuz!


----------



## Maban (May 29, 2011)

He just hasn't added support yet. I'm sure he'll add it in the next release.


----------



## Funtoss (May 29, 2011)

gpuz probably doesnt have any support for 6770 yet?


----------

